

Show HN: Gist Blog - Share gists as reader friendly pages - sdqali
http://gb.sdqali.in

======
sdqali
May be blog is not the right name for it. This is useful in a situation where
you want to write something quickly without going to the lengths of publishing
a full blog post and then want to share with someone who is not in to Gists
and GitHub.

Also, see [http://gist.io](http://gist.io) where I took the idea from.

Cheers.

------
lcasela
This is pretty cool, but I don't think a lot of people use gist for blogging.

